# Am I alone out here?



## Powermax (Apr 1, 2008)

Disappointed!

I'm wondering how much influence these forums have on factory products.

Having lived in the USA all my life, which is a long time, I thought we always had access to the latest and greatest.

WRRRRRRRRRRRRRONG!

I mow 5 acres and have thinking of a simple labor saving device and make this chore easier.

After many hours of thought and drawing I found one made by a major manufacturer, but guess what, not available in the USA?????

Cub Cadet makes a dump hopper in Germany. Model 2250 RD

http://http://www.cubcadet.eu/Brand_Prodgrp.aspx?csp=ru&id=21&lang=en

I have contacted Cub Cadet and MTD and no one had ever heard of such an accessory and no one had any idea who to contact to see if it could be added to the US market. 

Any ideas out there? I can't be the only one that would buy one.


----------

